# 9 weeks and not weaned! :(



## smalleggyolk (Nov 12, 2020)

I got by budgie from a pet shop when he was 3 weeks old, and unfortunately I did not know that purchasing an unweaned budgie was not right - Here in my country it is common to handfeed birds but now I do and I just want to ensure my budgie is happy and healthy. 

Fastforward till today, he is 9 weeks old. I have been trying to wean him for weeks and he finally got the hang of eating pellets (I am still feeding formula 2 times a day) but he does not seem interested in eating or cracking seeds and vegetables and only eats pellets. 

I wonder if that is normal, and how can i get him to try to eat seeds? He is not even interested in millet spray. He treats it more like a toy to remove the seeds but is never interested to actually crack them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It's good that the baby is at least eating the pellets. What type pellets are you giving him?
Try soaking some millet in pedialyte and see if that will make him more interested in trying them.
You can also sprout some various seeds and give them to him that way. Sprouted seeds are actually more nutritious for him anyway.
In the meantime, keep feeding him until he is fully weaned.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------



## smalleggyolk (Nov 12, 2020)

Thank you for your reply @faerybee. He is on brown's pellets which the pet shop recommended me to get, but I am looking to convert him to roudybush's pellets in the near future. 

I have another concern - he seems to enjoy drinking water a lot, and would not stop until he actually finishes what is in the bowl. I usually give him just a little at night, and some sips throughout the day to prevent overdrinking. His poop and behavior is fine. Should I be concerned about this? My idea is that he might not know his portion control at his age - since he finishes all the formula i give him and even have pellets after that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
Your budgie needs to be seen by an Avian Veterinarian

Birds with diabetes often drink excessive amounts of water, and will also urinate excessively. 
Increased urine in the droppings must be differentiated from diarrhea, which is an increased volume of fluid in the feces. 
Some birds with diabetes may start out overweight, but many will become thin from not properly utilizing glucose. 
Animals with diabetes are more susceptible to infections.

I strongly recommend you take your budgie to an Avian Vet for a well-bird checkup. 
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then an Exotic Pet Veterinarian that has experience dealing with small birds is your next best option.

I've sent you a Private Message.

*


----------

